# Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?



## Fidde (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich werde mir im Frühjahr ein Terhi 440 als Ruderboot mit E-Motor zulegen. 
Bisher bin ich überzeugter Schlauchbootfahrer was die Seetüchtigkeit angeht, was die Fahreigenschaften angeht weiss ich, daß es ein Sportboot ist, was den Namen auch zurecht trägt (Zodiac MKII 3,50 mit Honda 10PS). Nach einem Tag Ostsee spürt man Knochen von denen man noch garnichts wusste #t.
Zurück zum Thema: da das Terhi auf einem Trailer steht böte sich hier die Möglichkeit es auch auf der Ostsee einzusetzen. Mit den 10 PS natürlich. Ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?
Welche Kategorie ist es C oder D?
Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem 440? und was wisst Ihr sonst noch darüber?
Danke für Informationen.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Franky (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

Hei... Ich hatte selbst mal mit dem Gedanken an ein 6020C gespielt..... Terhis sind richtig schick und robust. In Bremen wurde ein 440 teilweise als "Eisbrecher" in einer Marina (Hemelingen) eingesetzt! |bigeyes
Von den Abmaßen her hätte ich es eher als "D" eingeschätzt. Hier http://www.best-boats24.net/haendler/buz/boote/805306.html habe ich dafür eine Art "BEstätigung" gefunden...


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

Moin,

auf der Ostsee sind wir bisher immer mit einem Terhi 460 mit 5 PS 4-Takter gefahren, bis Windstärke 4 kein Problem. Das Boot ist aber schon uralt und ich kenne mich mit neueren Modellen überhaupt nicht aus.

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## kevkeding (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*



Franky schrieb:


> Hei... Ich hatte selbst mal mit dem Gedanken an ein 6020C gespielt..... Terhis sind richtig schick und robust. In Bremen wurde ein 440 teilweise als "Eisbrecher" in einer Marina (Hemelingen) eingesetzt! |bigeyes
> Von den Abmaßen her hätte ich es eher als "D" eingeschätzt. Hier http://www.best-boats24.net/haendler/buz/boote/805306.html habe ich dafür eine Art "BEstätigung" gefunden...



"Die Art Bestätigung" ist genau Richtig. Ich habe mal in meinen Terhi-Prospekten gekramt.
Das 440 hat nur die Klassifizierung -D-  für geschützte Gewässer.
Also: Lieber damit auch da bleiben.|kopfkrat

Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

beim 440er ist die freibordhöhe nicht gerade sehr hoch bemessen ... für die ostsee alles andere als ideal befürchte ich .... #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

Halte es auch nicht für ideal. Also Belly Ersatz gehts vielleicht aber 
wenn Du schon neu kaufen willst, dann lieber gleich mit etwas mehr Bordwand. 

wie das z.B. 
http://www.best-boats24.net/haendler/buz/boote/805305.html#anfang


----------



## Fidde (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

Moin, nee nee, kein anderes. Der Kick bei dem Boot ist eine E-Motorzulassung für ein Binnengewässer, für das keine Zulassungen mehr ausgegeben werden. Ein Boot das für veschiedene Einsatzzwecke genutzt werden soll ist halt eh immer ein Kompromiß.Ich bin schon froh, daß ich das Boot noch mit in meinen Bootsbestand aufnehmen darf.
Aber die Ostsee ist doch ein kleines Binnenmeer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen schnellen Antworten.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

hi
Wenn ich sehe was zum teil für Boote in DK ins Wasser kommen,dann macht dein Terhi das 3x mit.Natürlich nicht von Fehrman bis zum Öresund,aber Küstennah bei guten Wetterlagen kein Problem.Mein Stegnachbar hat ein 4.40 Terhi,und so schlecht sind die auch nicht.Es gibt bessere klar,gibt es immer und überall.Aber für Küstenahe Angelei reicht auch ein 4.40 Terhi,wenn das Wetter etc.alles past.
lg


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

Ich war ja selber lange mit einem Aluboot der Größe unterwegs. 
Das geht schon, aber empfehlen würde ich das nicht einfach so, da ich 
nicht weiß welche Erfahrungen der Empfänger schon mit der Ostsee hat.

Leider trifft man immer wieder solche Küstenrutsch viel zu weit drausen!
Das letzte mal vor ein paar Wochen vor Wismar. Die MFTler können sich 
bestimmt dran erinnern...


----------



## Fidde (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

Also, ich habe schon einiges an Erfahrung. Seit einigen Jahren habe ich z.B. ein 5m Rib am Atlantik, welches aber immer dort bleibt. Die See ist immer für Überraschungen gut und das Befahren birgt immer Gefahren, ganz egal mit welchem Boot.
Mit einem 4m Boot mit 10 PS bin ich aber sehr schnell wieder an Land um mich in Sicherheit zu bringen. Aber ich denke auch das es viel Leichtsinn auf den Meeren gibt. Aber manche merken es nie und manche erst hinterher.
Schade, scheint meine Gummiwurst doch das Seetüchtigere Boot zu bleiben.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## rob (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

ich besitze auch ein terhi 440.

ist wirklich ein super boot, viel platz, liegt gut, lässt sich sehr gut rudern und ist absolut kippstabil.bin wirklich zufrieden.

denke das bei guten wetter in küstennähe mit 10 ps das durchaus gehen könnte.selber fahre ich aber nur in binnengewässer.
aber ostseeboot wegen dem freiboard ist es sicher keines.ich habe aber schon in norwegen in den fjorden genau das boot gesehen.


lg rob


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Aber die Ostsee ist doch ein kleines Binnenmeer


 
Ich sage immer, die Ostsee sollte man nicht unterschätzen und mit einer "D" Zulassung ist es eindeutig nicht für die Ostsee geeignet.

Ich gebe aber auch noch zu bedenken, dass Du deinen Versicherungsschutz verlierst, wenn Du mit einer "D" Zulassung in einem "C" Gebiet fährst und irgend etwas passiert. Ist genau so, wie bei einer Übermotorisierung.


----------



## Fidde (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Terhi 440 ist das Boot Ostseetauglich?*

Mensch Dorschgreifer, mir ist schon klar, daß für die Ostsee die kategorie C benötigt wird. War mein Fehler, hatte gedacht würde jeder verstehen. Hatte nicht bedacht, daß mit meiner Aussage ja evtl. auch andere Mitleser in die Irre geführt werden könnten.
Also hier  nocheinmal ganz klar: 
DIE OSTSEE IST SEEGEBIET UND NUR MIT ENTSPRECHENDEN BOOTEN ZU BEFAHREN !!
Gruß, Fidde


----------

